# insurance rates on 2004 325i



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

i'm trying to weigh insurance costs for different types of cars and was checking online quotes for NYC on Allstate's website (i actually live just outside of NYC in jersey, but no one will give online quotes for this god-forsaken state). curiously, the quote for a 2004 325i came back as almost $400 *LESS* a year than for a 2005 Toyota Corolla LE! maybe it's just a glitch in the site, but very odd... my friend suggested it might be due to discounts for the electronic key immobilizer or something?


----------



## kurichan (May 1, 2004)

Like the Accord, the Corolla might be a more attractive steal for parting out, hence, the higher insurance rate?


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

kurichan said:


> Like the Accord, the Corolla might be a more attractive steal for parting out, hence, the higher insurance rate?


hm, perhaps... i noted insurance rates for the Acura TSX were on the high side too. i'm going to try to get more accurate quotes from a local insurance agent.


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

I'm with Allstate and when I switched coverage from a '99 328i to an '04 330i my rates actually went down. It wasn't a lot, $11 per 6 months. I was pleasantly surprised, I was expecting the rate to go up.


----------



## marcio (Apr 29, 2004)

apar330i said:


> I'm with Allstate and when I switched coverage from a '99 328i to an '04 330i my rates actually went down. It wasn't a lot, $11 per 6 months. I was pleasantly surprised, I was expecting the rate to go up.


If you think you were pleasantly surprised, I switched coverage from a '92 325i to a 03 '325i, and my rates went down about $5 per month. Coverage for a brand new car was lower than for a similar 11-year old car. My agent looked at it twice, and he couldn't believe it. I'm also with Allstate.


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

hm, interesting. that's encouraging. i was thinking the insurance would be prohibitively high on a new 3, but it's looking like that's not the case. 

thanks,
dorkus


----------



## apar330i (Aug 19, 2002)

marcio said:


> If you think you were pleasantly surprised, I switched coverage from a '92 325i to a 03 '325i, and my rates went down about $5 per month. Coverage for a brand new car was lower than for a similar 11-year old car. My agent looked at it twice, and he couldn't believe it. I'm also with Allstate.


:thumbup:

I asked my agent why the drop and she told me that maybe it's due to the car being newer and safer. That didn't make much sense to me since my 328i had the same airbags etc... as the 330i. I also figured since the replacement cost would be much higher for the 330i the cost would go up. Anyway, I didn't argue with the price drop.


----------



## Hutchman (Jul 20, 2004)

I was on the fence of going practical (civic) or going with what I really wanted (325i). I compared the two insurance rates and the civic was $250 more per year. Short story long, it made my mind up in a hurry. I am having alot more fun on the road and can't seem to stop smiling!


----------



## dorkus (Sep 4, 2003)

Hutchman said:


> I was on the fence of going practical (civic) or going with what I really wanted (325i). I compared the two insurance rates and the civic was $250 more per year.


that's basically where i am now. i stopped by a Toyota dealer last weekend to try the Corolla and Matrix... they were "ok." the Matrix was a little more entertaining to drive, but i'd hardly call it fun... but a good car as far as basic transportation is concerned. i also have my eye on a slightly used Corolla that would be a good deal... i figured the insurance would only add to the cost of a BMW 3, but with that not being the case, and throw in the complimentary scheduled maintenance on a BMW, it might actually end up being "cheaper" to own the first couple years.  well, except for gas (the Corolla gets 38mpg)...


----------



## rgzimmer (May 1, 2004)

Mine went down, too, coming from a Mustang. My agent said it has to do with safety ratings, theft, and the overall demographic of the drivers with BMW's. They tend to be safer drivers. Maybe because the car handles so well. :dunno:


----------



## POLO1967 (Jul 11, 2004)

*usaa*

They charge me 700 a year for car and renters ins. i have a 2004 325it paid for but i dont thinkl that would change the price. everyone i know got a good deal from them. check them out. later


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

There are so many variables affecting an insurance quote that is hard rely on what somebody else might be paying as gauge of you might pay.

A company that has always given low quotes to myself and people I recommended has been Amex Assurance Co. You do not have to be an American Express cardholder but you need to have a good driving record. In my case they quoted me a couple hundred dollars less than what GEICO was charging me.


----------



## JamesSpot (Mar 4, 2003)

*330i ZHP insurance cost*

I, too, was pleasantly surprised by the insurance cost for the BMW. As the ZHP package is an option, insurance is the same as any 330i. Yes, it is more than my wife's minivan - likely the safest vehicle on the road - but by only $100 a year! It costs us more to insure our daughter's Mazda, a $14k car, than BOTH of our cars.


----------



## JRJOHNKC (Jun 6, 2004)

I sold my 2002 Cavalier LS Sport and bought the 325i and my insurance only went up like $12 a month (USAA :thumbup: ). I was frikkin' shocked...!!! :yikes:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

It's the yahoo factor. Cheap "sporty" cars (or cars with that image) tend to attract liability intensive crowd.


----------

